# out of home streaming



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Why can't I watch my shows from my web browser? If I can't do that is there an app I can install so I can watch my shows on my MacBook air?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Out-of-home streaming is not currently supported by TiVo Online, though TiVo's CMO stated that the feature was slated for beta testing in September...


Ira Bahr said:


> We've definitely been late on delivering this feature to our online offering. Happy to tell you that OOH streaming on TiVo Online is slated for Beta testing next month. Not clear yet when we'll launch commercially.


... but such is the nature of beta testing and NDAs that we're in the dark as to if/when anything will materialize.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Not on a computer out of home. Either a Fire Tv/Stick and the Tivo app, or on a smartphone/tablet with the Tivo app can be used out of home.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Not on a computer out of home. Either a Fire Tv/Stick and the Tivo app, or on a smartphone/tablet with the Tivo app can be used out of home.


Weren't some people using some sort of Android virtual machine on their laptop to enable use of the TiVo app?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Weren't some people using some sort of Android virtual machine on their laptop to enable use of the TiVo app?


I have used two different Android on Windows options and installed the TiVo App.

Remix OS and AMIDuOS

Both work well

This is a good article comparing options to run Android on PC, some free. http://www.androidauthority.com/best-android-emulators-for-pc-655308/

iOS I don't know of any options though I found this article
https://9to5google.com/2016/01/19/remix-mac-overview-video/


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have also been anxiously awaiting out of home streaming on a computer with my TiVo. In fact, I would love to be a beta test for this.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Slingbox.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

PCurry57 said:


> I have used two different Android on Windows options and installed the TiVo App.
> 
> Remix OS and AMIDuOS
> 
> ...


DuOS 2.X doesn't work with the Tivo app. It will launch but you can't stream anything. You get an error and AMI doesn't seem to understand it/want to fix it. Several of us have been fighting AMI on this issue. 1.X does work but be aware that 1.X is no longer in development and doesn't work on Windows 10 properly.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Weren't some people using some sort of Android virtual machine on their laptop to enable use of the TiVo app?


Hadn't heard that but it sounds possible, that would allow the use of the Tivo App on the computer.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

So, is there some technical or legal reason why TiVo doesn't allow out of home streaming on a personal computer? I get how it can be done on a Slingbox. I have a Slingbox, but I sometimes would like to view on a computer that does not allow me to download software. Slingbox requires a small download.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jim1348 said:


> Slingbox requires a small download.


Can't Slingbox content be viewed via browser?


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Can't Slingbox content be viewed via browser?


Yes, you can, but like I mentioned, you must download a small piece of software onto the computer for that to happen.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Jim1348 said:


> So, is there some technical or legal reason why TiVo doesn't allow out of home streaming on a personal computer?


It's entirely for content protection reasons, not technical. Complain to Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jim1348 said:


> Yes, you can, but like I mentioned, you must download a small piece of software onto the computer for that to happen.


Really, even if you're just viewing via a browser window? I had no idea--I've just assumed that browser viewing would be just that, without more.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jim1348 said:


> So, is there some technical or legal reason why TiVo doesn't allow out of home streaming on a personal computer?





slowbiscuit said:


> It's entirely for content protection reasons, not technical. Complain to Tivo.


My original thought was, freely rebroadcasting a TiVo recording out of one's home could be seen as copyright infringement. (Although one could argue that this is an extension of the personal use exception established long ago in the U.S. Supreme Court Betamax decision, which "legitimized" the personal use VCR recording of television shows.)

But then, why is it allowed on iOS devices?


----------



## BadDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

I 2nd sling box. I just got one for Xmas and tried it out via amazon FS at the beach house over new years and it was awesome. I had it running HD and it worked great. Fast moving sports like football during QB throwing the ball, the ball gets a little fuzzy and remote commands are delayed a few seconds but a small price to pay for having access to my tivo, on demand, etc. The same questions and complaints in this thread is why I was fed up. I never have had a reliable experience using the Tivo apps for out of home streaming, downloading etc. It has worked, just never consistently.


----------

